

Ask HN: Why Google permits blank search inputs? - ashishb4u

Just wondering why Google does not prevent searching for empty inputs through Javascript?? Better User Experience? Lesser JS code in source? Anyone, any ideas?
======
s2r2
They don't? I just tried it and neither clicking the button nor pressing enter
got me anywhere.

~~~
byoung2
They disable it with Javascript. Try disabling Javascript and you can search
with a blank input. Without Javascript, there is nothing to stop you from
submitting the form with a blank input.

